# Another Song ID Thread... Help Is Appreciated



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

No one...?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Just tried Shazam and SoundHound, but no results. Sorry.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Where did you hear it first?


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Dminor said:


> Where did you hear it first?


At Knott's Scary Farm in their maze "Pinocchio Unstrung."


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Just tried Shazam and SoundHound, but no results. Sorry.


Thanks for trying, Saruman.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

The music certainly sounds familiar, though I can't place it.

Am I correct in assuming that's not from any of the usual suspects (Nox Arcana, Midnight Syndicate, etc.)?


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Most theme parks have custom music, so it wouldn't surprise me if it wasn't commercially available.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Dminor said:


> Most theme parks have custom music, so it wouldn't surprise me if it wasn't commercially available.


Knott's doesn't usually do custom music. They'll occasionally do a custom spiel, sound effect, or remix, but not music.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I plowed through all my MS and NA music ... while it sounds more like NA than MS, I couldn't find a perfect match. Rats.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> I plowed through all my MS and NA music ... while it sounds more like NA than MS, I couldn't find a perfect match. Rats.


Thanks, anyway.


----------

